

Apple Introduces Revamped Two-Factor Auth for iOS 9 and OS X El Capitan - tomkinstinch
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/07/08/ios-9-el-capitan-two-factor-authentication/

======
tomkinstinch
The process for enabling the current (opt-in) two-factor verification is
described here:
[https://support.apple.com/kb/PH14668?locale=en_US](https://support.apple.com/kb/PH14668?locale=en_US)

